# Boot dimensions



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,
some of you will already know i collect my TT coupe on 1 September. Problem is, I'm flying there with the other half and don't know what size trolleycases will fit in the boot!
Would anyone be able to post the measurements of a coupe's boot, including the depth at the tailgate? (I don't want to fold down the seats on the drive home)
I appreciate your help guys.
:-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wendi,

In the manual it shows 950x900mm (width/length). As I don't have a TT I can't measure the depth!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh the utter anguish of not knowing whether the croc skin versace trolley luggage will fit in the new motah.

I feel your pain!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It looks like Wendi wants to buy new luggage!


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

If you don't want to fold the seats down, pack small!!! It's the low height of the rear hatch that will limit you. Use soft (sports-type) bags instead of cases - that way they will compress if need be  

Doug


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I have a day off work tomorrow (at last!) ;D no doubt I'll be checking something with my new TT, I'll try and get the dimentions for you.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The wife and I just bought two Hedgren soft trolley-bags (off-shoot of Samsonite) and they almost look like they were designed to fit the boot. Â They'll go in either crossways or lengthways pretty much perfectly.

It could be one of these two bags...not sure, but they're bigger than you think. Â

Bag one, Checkmate 1

Bag two, Checkmate mw

The page it takes you to has dimensions, but I wouldn't go too much on those as I don't know if it's the right bag. Â :-/ Â Looks like it.

All in all, I've been no help at all really...


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Commodore1, that would be most helpful of you, ta
Kell, groovy bags, where can I get them from (if they end up being the right dimensions!)? ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I actually bought mine from the Samsonite store in Bicester Village.

They were on special and were about Â£30 each instead of about three times that.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I've been no help at all really...


...as allways!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

HAving said that though Vlastan :-*, this technical drawing, might halp you out, Wendi.

It gives width, and length, but not hte depth. AFAICS.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/technical_drawing.jpg


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Kell, I forgot those measurements might be in the brochure, duh! :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wendi,

I used these diagrams from the TT brochure to give you the 950x900 dimensions!

Hopefully, commodore will measure the depth for you!


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Commodore, don't suppose you managed to measure the boot depth yet?! :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

400 mm at the back of the rear seats falling to 240mm at the rear edge of the load area, end of the tailgate. Hope this helps.


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant, that's exactly what I was after, cheers! :-*


----------

